# Como hacer una onda en labview?



## fabian (Dic 11, 2008)

tengo que simular una onda en labview pero no se como hacerlo, es una onda seno que va desde 0 hasta 3 lugo se detiene e inicia nuevamente en 5 y termina en ocho en el eje y tiene la amplitud 10v y una frecuencia de 60hz


----------



## VM (Dic 12, 2008)

Hola, al parecer eso lo puede hacer con un herramienta que contiene Labview, es el Simulate Signal.  Esta en Express>>Input>>Simulate Sig, en ella puedes corregir parámetros para adaptar en eso de frecuencia, periodo y amplitud.  Lo que tienes que hacer es encerrarlos en un While, para que corra continuamente hasta que tu lo detengas. 

Otra forma es hacerlo de manera numérica, es decir. en donde están las opciones numeric sacar la función y pues armarte de matematicas para calcular lo que tu dices, respecto a la amplitud y esas cosas.

Y bueno hay otras, inclusive, si en cualquiera de las dos opciones ya sobre el boton le das un click derecho y despues en Help.. es seguro que de los dos venga un ejemplo, para que t des una mejor idea..

Cuidate y espero q te sirva


----------



## jokelnice (Ene 14, 2009)

si lo que dice el colega VM es cierto hay un vi que simula este tipo de señales ha se tendria que saber para que lo necesitas


----------

